# تبي اعلانك يستحوذ العالم "ادخل هنا"



## صدف العالمية (19 فبراير 2011)

الأن يمكنكم التقدم بإعلاناتكم في أضخم صحيفة بالمنطقة الشرقية التي تمتاز بتفوقها الدائم بتوفير خدمات صحفية متقدمة، بلغت درجة عالية من الكفاءة في تقديم المادة الإخبارية المتميزة والمادة الإعلانية التي تحقق الأهداف المرجوة منها ، وازاء ذلك فإن جريدة اليوم بما تمتلكه من إمكانيات فنية وتحريرية وتسويقية تمكنت دائماً من الدخول في دائرة التنافس مع كافة الاصدارات الصحفية وتمكنت بالنتيجة من الاستحواذ على حصة كبيرة من سوق الاعلان نظيراً لانتشارها الواسع محلياً وخليجياً وعربياً ودولياً فبناء على ذلك نعلن لأصحاب الشركات , لأصحاب المجمعات التجارية , لإعلانات البيع أو الرغبة بالشراء, للبحث عن موظفين وعمال , لأصحاب المـــحلات التـــــجارية والمــــــطاعم, لإعلانات التهنئة والعزاء ,ولأصحاب الذوق الرفيع
ألان بإمكانكم الإعلان في صحيفة (اليوم _ المبوبة) صاحبة الانتشار الواسع لدى الوكيل الإعلاني جريدة اليوم
اجعل إخبارك تستحوذ على العالم بانتشار واسع وخصومات تناسبكم .
للأتصال والتعاون 
الأوقات: من السبت إلى يوم الخميس
من:09:00صباحاً إلى 07:00 مساء
الايميل : [email protected]
المكتب :038144882


----------

